# Is this egg going to hatch?



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

I have a brody hen that has been sitting on two egss well this morning i went out and found the baby laying on the ground dead and the other chickens were pecking at it. I took the other one and have it under a lamp with damp paper towels i found a crack. I just didnt want them to kill it. Do you think it is alive and hatching? What should i do??its been 21 days today


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Take the hen that was sitting on it and put her and the egg in a cage away from the other chickens. The egg needs to be a certain temperature.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It does look like the chick is hatching. I agree with ME, take the hen out and give her back the egg.


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> It does look like the chick is hatching. I agree with ME, take the hen out and give her back the egg.


I put the hen in and she halfway sit on it! So i dont know if it will hatch or not


----------



## John WILKINS (Apr 29, 2018)

I would say candle the egg it is the only way to tell 100% what is going on inside an egg and the 21 day is actually just an average some hatch early and some hatch late that is why I never count days to hatch.


----------

